# Dell and OMSA (OpenManage Server Agent) - alternatives ?

## lcj

I was wondering what're using as an alternative to OMSA ? I've started working on it yesterday, and so far I've found lm_sensors patch to get some info (sa you see it's not tailored well yet:

```

dellPE2600 lab $ sensors

bmc-i2c-1-00

Adapter: IPMI adapter

in1:       +1.50 V  (min =  +1.56 V, max =  +1.73 V)

in2:       +0.00 V  (min =  +1.56 V, max =  +1.73 V)

in3:       +0.00 V  (min =  +1.56 V, max =  +1.73 V)

in4:       +0.62 V  (min =  +1.56 V, max =  +1.73 V)

in5:       +0.21 V  (min =  +4.79 V, max =  +5.21 V)

in6:       +5.08 V  (min = +11.39 V, max = +12.61 V)

in7:      +11.84 V  (min =  +3.16 V, max =  +3.44 V)

in8:       +3.35 V  (min =  +2.49 V, max =  +3.28 V)

in9:       +2.95 V  (min =  +2.42 V, max =  +2.58 V)

in10:      +2.53 V  (min =  +2.42 V, max =  +2.58 V)

fan1:     2160 RPM  (min = 1080 RPM)

fan2:     2280 RPM  (min = 1080 RPM)

fan3:     2280 RPM  (min = 1080 RPM)

fan4:     2280 RPM  (min = 1080 RPM)

fan5:     2640 RPM  (min = 1080 RPM)

fan6:     23520 RPM  (min = 1080 RPM)

fan7:     2280 RPM  (min = 1080 RPM)

temp1:     +39.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =  -127°C)

temp2:    +410.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =  -127°C)

temp3:    -1280.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =  -127°C)

temp4:    -800.0°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =  -127°C)

temp5:    +430.0°C  (high =   +55°C, hyst =  -127°C)

temp6:    -1280.0°C  (high =   +40°C, hyst =  -127°C)

temp7:    -1280.0°C  (high =   +55°C, hyst =  -127°C)

temp8:    -800.0°C  (high =   +55°C, hyst =  -127°C)

temp9:    -1280.0°C  (high =   +55°C, hyst =  -127°C)

temp10:   -1280.0°C  (high =   +55°C, hyst =  -127°C)

```

I've been running the command to check stability for 12h every minute and it seems it's doing fine...

Any other suggestions to get additional info from Dell server on Gentoo ?

----------

## Momo_CCCP

You may want to check hddtemp and smartmontools to monitor your hardrive(s).

----------

## lcj

Thanks, smartd gives me HDD temp.

```

dellPE2600 root # smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Temp

Temperature Warning Enabled

Current Drive Temperature:     47 C

dellPE2600 root # smartctl -a /dev/sdb | grep Temp

Temperature Warning Enabled

Current Drive Temperature:     48 C

```

----------

